# Anyone tried these??



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Planing on taking a few of these fullas for a swim this summer after some green torpedos (kingies). They are about 18-20cm long and have prerigged vmc hook in them. comes with 130lb trace and the fins on the side push them down in the water column. The head is weighted as well.

Am planing to add some stimulate bait attracter on them as well.

Anyone tried them for larger fish???


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

HI JB Used something like them . towed them around the back off the boat and landed 150kg billy . I whish i was in a yak :wink: good luck with them milan.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

not sure I want a 150kg billy - just a 25 -30kg kingi would do rather nicely. Might have to watch where I tow them as heading to a location in a few weeks that may have some marlin in close - not really my idea for fun just yet getting dragged half way to aregentina :shock:


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

JB just enjoy the ride


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Using those lures? Take safety gear - like a current passport so ya don't have to paddle back from Argentina.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

going to have the sea anchor system rigged and in "fast release" system incase the tow becomes out of hand. A bit like throughing the parachute to slow down if needed. The rudder should allow 2 hands free to fight.
PLanning to tow them past some structure with low setting on tld25 and then upon take highttail it in deaper water before setting the hook properly and putting a bit of heat on. If I can get them just out of the reef over a sand section I should be ok. Plan will be to wear them out before getting to the kayak. Will obviously have safety yaks to assist and take my turn as safety.
Have had a few "dry runs" on stringrays what are just as powerfull as kingies.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

ohhh, troppo, you are one crazy indian, love it


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVUcww0AAEXfgEASQQf9cqBmWAq//97gMAEA2hogTRE/SehDImm2iNNQ2jJkEETQNGiaZDJgTRkwBMQjTVT1PUzU/VND1DQZqAAAARJIA+UqllNNdXhj77eYX+FIj0SO+ciJFKwpzY5sRnWJa8J11LMIe4eiMnkjcU2hLcfiBQt6dVXCjYsL2fm1giEmKV9gikUsS7Uu3hoTgPY6CYfd+SkVoMak264V072xDC7FI7jqHvF8iClCODeSqU8bMyjKzaPrcsYhYne9v6TT5sCPXMOaAuqMDjPY8a6Jye0oRhO9lTpQkzoyvIJPzYGFkGZOdqljnCXY0mURNU6/0TbMLc5UPJU2SyJYcmV0UqcSs6KTkRvyVE0PDAOuADRhBBzckc6hBAPcmXFRIeBgSVxeKAqQCtQHhIOWsETkYxJIMv8XckU4UJBVHMMN


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

thanks red I think these ones I've got are smaller and than the tunny so am hoping they don't attract anything bigger than kingies. There are some well know spots that kingies hang out around here and that marlin don't so will give that a go to start with.

I figure a setting of the lever drag just above the clicker will allow the kingie to take the soft plastic and not kick into overdrive until I'm away from structure. Its likely that I'll be a couple of hundred meters in the negative before putting the weight on him. Typically kingies over here get more agressive if you fight them hard. The area's I'm think aren't really that deap so will hopefully have more line angle to take the fight to them.

However if anyone is crazy enough to target a marlin like this I might know a few spots. :roll: 
should be fun hopefully


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Gatesy, A good point on the kingie spitting the plastic before I get into position to get the weight on. Kingies are known to spit the fish out sometimes. I'd thought I start with this method and then move up drag settings until I get the right formulae as going the other way could lead to an early shower. Will learn on the job but setting the drag to create some slight pressure should ensure the hook slightly sets before adding the weight. My experience is that the weight is the main reason they go a little crazy.

Currently have 24kg on the tld25 (use it for rock kingie fishing) but will be using 15kg mono. Taking the 24kg off as you just can't bust 24kg from a yak seated if you get reefed, 15kg managable but only just. Will be mono all the way as the extra stretch will add some shock absorbing to it.
regards


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

JB said:


> Will learn on the job but setting the drag to create some slight pressure should ensure the hook slightly sets before adding the weight. My experience is that the weight is the main reason they go a little crazy.


When I started gamefishing many moons ago JB an old salt said, "lead the fish, don't fight him", and I think your plan will be a winner as they don't seem as eager to reef you on the lighter drag settings.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

those lures look sensational... if i was a kingie I'd eat 'em... :roll:

JB, out of interest what sort of $$ do these little babies sell for?


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

daveyG - they were $20NZD so around $18 aus for the pair - I've called them tom and jerry. They had two colours of mackerl (blue and green), 2 colours of mullet (similar size) and a size (longer than the mullet of garfish (called piper in NZ). Thats all they had in the shop I went into anyway. They looked the business and I had a stong recurance of TAS (tackel acquistion syndrome) after for months trying to find a solution that I could tow for kingies. Bibbed raplaras need more knots than I can do, the normal berkley SP's only really went to 7inch (but a heap similar and didn't look like this size).

I checked out the site before for williamson the makers but these don't appear on it - here's the link
http://www.williamsonlures.com/products/live_series.php
regards


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

JB, I'm just thinking (which is something I do from time to time) about ya strategy. Very interesting. The other day when I was on the big blue and trolling near some rocky reef poking outa the water and then along some cliff I thought that if I get a hit, it will be about 15 seconds before the wind and waves take me into danger zone. I started thinking about a strategy, but it wasn't my thinking day so didn't get far. . . .

So, perhaps if I troll with a light drag along those rocky bits, when I get a hit, I just do a swift turn and paddle out to deeper water (no Russ, I won't turn TOWARD the cliff, but I can't guarantee it.) Then I pull the rod from holder, tighten up and set the hook. With cod I will most likely lose my gear as they hole up quickly. But pelagics should be okay except if spit the dummy. I'm not going after the size of fish you are, but your strategy may work for me.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Troppo - if it a bottom dwelling fish then likelyhood of getting reefed would increase I would suggest. If you going for smaller fish you could "lead them out" under a medium drag

I've seen it done on kingfish very successfully off boats (due to the power aspect). They use a medium drag, once hit (the hook sets due to the drag) they arch out onto the sand before hitting the "strike" section of the drag. Unfortunately due to the yak's lack of power vs the prey I'm after I have to set the drag to lower levels and not agrevate them until I'm over a better bottom structure.

The only other issue I could see is with a light drag (as gatesy mentioned) they may spit the bait if the hook does not slightly set. Not sure of the fish you catch over there someelse may have tried this method on your fish.

Good luck


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: I want some now.

As the old commercial used to go WHERE DO YA GET IT

 fishing Russ


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

try this search from there american homsite - should be able to locate an aussie shop from this.

http://www.williamsonlures.com/dealer/i ... =Australia

regards


----------



## johnb (Nov 4, 2006)

i have found over the years if you hook a king and gently lead it out into open water or away from snags before laying into it there is a much greater chance of landing it before being bricked 

and id hate to think of how hard it would be to break 24kg line from a yak hard enough in with a stand up rig in a boat :shock:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi JB,

I tested one of these the other day and it swim brilliantly.

Rather than keep the 130lb mono, I re-rigged the hook with wire and made a double wrap wire eye just above the head. This will be better in summer when I can clip on a wire trace for the toothy's.

Tom and Jerry - Nice...

Mine are called Ren and Stimpy!!!:lol:


----------

